# jhow do you make a slingshot with wire hanger for forks



## slingshot awesome (Dec 7, 2010)

i've done this before and it just never seems to stop bending plz help
-SA


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

I would say they are too thin generally for use as a slingshot material. I made this from coathanger but it olny works as its small with light bands.
http://slingshotforum.com/index.php?app=core&module=attach&section=attach&attach_rel_module=post&attach_id=8124


----------



## slingshot awesome (Dec 7, 2010)

ok i might try that then atach it to a starship maybe
-SA


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

You would be better with thicker steel. If you are making a starship could you not just make it out of wood like one of Tex shooters.


----------



## slingshot awesome (Dec 7, 2010)

i meant like use wood for frame and wire for forks
-SA


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

nicos latest blog entry is all about bent wire check it out its a good read


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

this one is cute, like a toy, great job G.

http://slingshotforu...&attach_id=8124


----------

